# Ovens



## Busterposey (Jul 26, 2020)

Greetings. I'm looking for an oven that will brown both sides of foccacia, preferably 4-6 half sheet pans. A proofer would be great too, possibly steam as well.
This is for a small batch backery. The restaurant came with a bakers oven with stone floor but it's on it's last leg. Cost prohibitive of refurbishing.
Any suggestions? 
Thx


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want to go the convection oven route and want “ hearth baked” get some bbq tiles/ pizza stones and line a sheet pan with these, heat ‘ er up, and bake directly on top.

Try googling “ used bakery eqpt. “ for your area, there should be a bakery eqpt store nearby, you’ll have a lot more choice and much more knowledgeable people than with a restaurant supply store.


----------

